# Am I in over me head



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Are they going to have a security system installed?


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

mobiledynamics said:


> They always check the Demarc and then work they way backwards out. .


That is correct! Nobody is going to climb the pole if they don't have too.

Since the demarc is the property of the TELCO, it needs to be easily accessible by the TELCO. Specs call for the demarc to be mounted outside within 10ft of the power meter for access and grounding purposes.

The security company will tell you that the demarc must be installed in the house to prevent burglars from cutting the drop and disabling the alarm. Nonsense, the drop can easily be cut by accessing the serving terminal.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> The security company will tell you that the demarc must be installed in the house to prevent burglars from cutting the drop and disabling the alarm. Nonsense, the drop can easily be cut by accessing the serving terminal.


And that's also reason to go cellular or cell backup. 

I always run a demarcation on the outside near the meter as mentioned, also 2 coax to attic for clean dish installation if they ever want satellite, and then run everything into wherever the Systems cabinet will be, not by the electric panel.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

In most commercial buildings I work in they bring the demarc into the PABX room. On the left side of the frames in each picture are the telecom blocks and in the first pic different providers have put in bnt boxes which are labelled with sharpie haha. 

In a house I believe a IP rated box should serve as a demarc and then horizontal cabling can run to the it room.


----------



## Djnigel (Dec 10, 2011)

The alarm should have a cell station for back up incase the land line is down or cut..


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Wired4Life10 said:


> And that's also reason to go cellular or cell backup.
> 
> I always run a demarcation on the outside near the meter as mentioned, also 2 coax to attic for clean dish installation if they ever want satellite, and then run everything into wherever the Systems cabinet will be, not by the electric panel.


 When I had Verizon install FIOS (Fiber optic from the company switch to the home)for our cable TV, internet and telephone, I had them run it directly to a 2nd floor bedroom closet. (Now a spare/guest/computer room) and not down the exterior wall near the service. They had to leave about 75' coiled in the attic because their fiber drops come in precut lengths and it was either a lot left over, or maybe not make it, with the choices the tech had on his truck. The need to bond the drop to the service is moot as the line is non-conductive. Our 2nd home we have a cable company that provides cable, TV and internet over a buried .5" COAX which terminates by the electric meter. That house has an alarm as we are not there too often. You can bet in the spring when I re-do the UG electric service that I'm rerouting the coax into the garage slab and putting their bonding splitter there.


----------

